# Flat-Rate



## Webmaster2001 (17. September 2001)

Hi Leudde,
ich suche eine flat, kann auch eine Schüler-Flate-Rate sein. Aber kein DSL, das hab ich hier noch nicht.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## T00L (17. September 2001)

Versuch dein Glück bei AOL!
Nehmen pro Woche aber nur 1000 Interessenten an!


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. September 2001)

bei nicht-dsl flatrates sieht es zur zeit ganz mau aus, die die es gibt fangen so bei 250 im monat an (ausser aol).


----------



## Webmaster2001 (17. September 2001)

Bei AOL hab ich es schon probiert, aber ich will was w ich nicht erst noch warten muss, sondern, wo ich was festes habe, auf die schnelle. Und 250 im Monat ist mehr als zu viel. Ist wirklich dringend. Also ich hoffe noch  

be cool


----------



## T00L (18. September 2001)

Na dann versuch dein Glück mal hier:

Flatrate 

Vielleicht wirste ja dort fündig!


----------

